# air conditioning



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Does anyone know where the service port is for the air conditioner? I was going to recharge it, but Im not sure where the service port is to do this.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

wissnx01 said:


> Does anyone know where the service port is for the air conditioner? I was going to recharge it, but Im not sure where the service port is to do this.


Which car?

Are you sure its a 134a refrigerant system? The 98 I would assume yes, the 91 I would assume no! Never hurts to check, the service tag can be found on the under side of the hood.

Directions on the back of the freon can are Very helpful! This is where it tells you to fill the service port at the low pressure end of your AC system.
Mine had specific instructions and I still fumbled through the first few tries. So Read Carefully!

Use heavy gloves! I got some freon on my finger last month and I'm just now getting the feeling back. Don't fuck w/freon!

Oh, I'd recommend the freon with the pressure gauge attached. It's worth the extra 5 bux believe me.

:cheers:


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

b14 chassis....yes I am asking about a 98


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the service valves are on the lines running up the left side of the engine bay toward the firewall...


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you, thats all I was asking for, not some sticker


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

is it the big tube or the little one? Am I correct in assuming the L and H on the blue caps are for Low Pressure and High Pressure? If so, I need to recharge it on the Low Pressure cap?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

they're both service valves, correct one for hi one lo...

edit: nm, fill from low, discharge high...


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yep, read the instructions! Fill at the low pressure service port.

The cap is marked with an "L"

Read the instructions 3 more times (can't hurt)


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*A/c*



Sethticlees said:


> Yep, read the instructions! Fill at the low pressure service port.
> 
> The cap is marked with an "L"
> 
> Read the instructions 3 more times (can't hurt)


Was it low? 
What were the symptoms?

My 97' had some problems last summer here in AZ and I overcharged the silly thing, just made it worse, and of couse I let the xtra out the wrong press side
but now it works colder than ever!
Used to get warm while I was stopped and the longer I was stopped the warmer it got. Of course AZ is much harder on our a/c's unless you live in death valley.
P.S. The oversized KOYO radiator helped more than the re-charge, in case you need an excuse to buy one, the "oversize" 3or4 core is like 275-300 smackers but not being sweat-soaked and po'd all the time improved my driving considerably!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

DanTheMan said:


> Was it low?
> What were the symptoms?
> 
> My 97' had some problems last summer here in AZ and I overcharged the silly thing, just made it worse, and of couse I let the xtra out the wrong press side
> ...


Dan, 
was this oversize radiator for the AC condenser or engine coolant ? I dont understand how a coolant radiator behind the A/C condenser would make much difference?? I am fighting the same problems now with my 97 Sentra in Dallas.


----------



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

*service port location*

The port on the low side is located in the low side (the skinny tube). Passenger side close to fender. Under the blue cap is the port. Try recharge with a can of freon they sell at parts store and wear glove.

Keep me posted.


----------

